

CDN Benchmarks: CloudFlare vs. CloudFront - james33
http://goldfirestudios.com/blog/135/CDN-Benchmarks%3A-CloudFlare-vs-CloudFront

======
mobiplayer
In my opinion this is comparing apples to oranges.

CloudFlare emphasizes the security side (anti-DDoS, WAF) while CloudFront goes
for the pure CDN side of things. I would compare CloudFlare to e.g. InCapsula
and CloudFront to Rackspace Cloud Files / Akamai.

